# Offline Notice: Kaith



## Bob Hubbard

Just letting folks know that I won't be online from the 11th-13th, though I may be back by late evening Sunday.

So, if a fire breaks out, please use the report feature, or contact another staff member.

Play nice folks.


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> 
> Play nice folks.  *



You tell a bunch of MA ists to "Play nice"?!?!?!

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hehehe.

Ok, I'm back for now.  Board didnt go boom, so its always a good sign.


----------



## arnisador

We sold it. Cthulhu and I are vacationing in Hawaii even now.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We sold it. Cthulhu and I are vacationing in Hawaii even now. *



And you guys left me here??? How Could You?!?
:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

Yeah, they sold it to MOB enterprises


----------



## tshadowchaser

Bob, 
take a nap,its back up. nice job


----------

